

Where do I find a list of HN supported mark-up? - adamsquincy43

The title says it all:  I am looking for the canonical list of mark-up supported by Hacker News for comments and submissions.
======
stonemetal
It is in a slightly odd place. Click on your name in the top right corner.
Then click on help(it is to the right of the about box in very light letters.)
Here is a copy that is even easier to find:

 _Blank lines separate paragraphs. Text after a blank line that is indented by
two or more spaces is reproduced verbatim. (This is intended for code.)

Text surrounded by asterisks is italicized, if the character after the first
asterisk isn't whitespace.

Urls become links, except in the text field of a submission._

~~~
adamsquincy43
Thanks! That _is_ and odd place.

So, there is no way to enter a list (either numbered or bulleted)? Or bold
text? Or inline typewriter text? Or the ability to mark text as stricken
through because a reply invalidated your position?

